# Bruce Lee in the Octagon is going to become a "reality"!



## Makalakumu (May 4, 2014)

Bruce Lee, UFC and why the martial arts star is a video game hero | Technology | theguardian.com



> The image, of course, is instantly recognisable. There he is on screen, in that familiar jumping stance, his face beneath a bowl of black hair, his shorts in that classic combination of yellow and black. This is Bruce Lee, the martial arts legend, appearing in the forthcoming fighting sim, EA Sports UFC. The star of Enter the Dragon will be available immediately to those who pre-order the title, or he can be unlocked by completing the game at Pro difficulty. Playable across four weight classes, gamers will be able to test Lee's formative mixed martial arts approach against contemporary UFC stars.



So, how do you think Lee will fare in MMA?  



> Bruce Lee's addition to UFC is interesting because it paints the actor not as some cult chopsocky star, but as a serious proponent and originator of mixed martial arts. Lee's style took in everything from austere classical systems to street fighting &#8211; so of course he should be here, going up against athletes he no doubt inspired.
> Really, this shows how adaptable this pop culture legend is and how, like all true icons, Lee can be molded and re-interpreted to fit the tastes and concerns of each new generation.




I wonder how close Lee's style will be to what he practiced?  Will that style of MMA compete with modern fighters or will they have to change some things so Lee doesn't get smashed?


----------



## Takai (May 4, 2014)

Marketing pure and simple. The reality is that it will never match the reality of what Lee really moved like. You will end up mashing buttons to move Lee like you think he "would" move. 

Great for entertainment but, without his mindset behind the "screen" it won't "ring" true. No game is really capable of that. Just my .02.


----------

